# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Belgium?

## LindaP

Planning on a 1 night stay in Brussels , and 2 nights in Bruges.....on way to Paris in October....anyone stayed there? Doing some breweries , etc  while there.

----------


## amyb

And waffles and frites and mussels too?

----------


## davesmom

Hi!  We stayed in Brussels quite awhile ago.  We stayed at a beautiful hotel, The Conrad.  I highly recommend the "Manon" candy at Galler chocolate if you like white chocolate filled with coffee flavored buttercream..divine!  Also, Pierre Marcolini has amazing chocolates!  There is even a chocolate museum which was fun, in the Grande Place.

Now, not to throw rain on anyone's parade, but upon embarking upon the train that was taking us back to Amsterdam, we were victims of a set up by Moroccan gangs when they stole my husband's briefcase.  He was then doing business in Amsterdam.  It was over before we knew it.  Trains are very dicey in Europe, unless you are on the Eurostar first class.  People will stalk you in the train station beforehand.  We had a lot of luggage and we must have looked like we could not handle it all.  Someone leaned over my husband in the train as someone stood outside the window where he was seated. The leaning over guy pretended he was asking the person outside if he was on the right train by showing his ticket to the person outside through the window.  As the guy leaned over, he grabbed the briefcase between my husband's feet, handed it to another guy sitting opposite me more toward the door, and they ran off the train as the doors closed.  

The conductor people would do absolutely nothing about it but offered that they would stop the train for us in the middle of Belgium and we could get off and walk to the nearest police station.  Insane. So we get to Amsterdam in the airport train station, went to the police, and they were very cordial and said, "Let *us* tell you what happened!"  We were informed by them that it was the Moroccan gang scam and we were just simply victims of practiced criminals.  So there is our story, for what it is worth.  Watch your stuff at all times.  Check around you and keep your eye out. Needless to say, I haven't taken a train long distance since...

I hope you have a great time eating and drinking..moules, gaufres, frites!!  Holy trinity washed down by chocolate!

----------


## LindaP

Thanks DM.....have heard many train stories in Europe.....but it's everywhere I guess, always have to be cautious . 
Anyway, will look forward to the moules , frites and chocolates for sure!!!!!

----------

